# Guter CPU-Kühler (Intel 1156) ?



## Headshot-97 (25. Juli 2010)

*Guter CPU-Kühler (Intel 1156) ?*

Hallo Liebes Caseking Team  ,

Ich wollte mit ein neues System zusammenstellen was folgendermaßen aussehen würde :
CPU: Intel Core i5 760 @ 2,8 GHz
GPU: Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 5850 (1024MB)
Case: NZXT Hades
Mainboard: Asus P7H57D-V EVO
DDR: DDR3 RAM Team Elite 2GB
Netzteil: AXP Simple Power 600W

Meine Frage :

Ich Suche einen Guten CPU-Kühler
Aber Das System kostet so 760,32€ und mein maximal Budget liegt bei 800 (~+- 10€)
Hat jemand vorschläge oder kann jemand mein System verbessern (wenn ja bitte auf das Budget achten )

Gruß Headshot-97

/Edit :
Der CPU-Kühler muss natürlich in das nzxt Hades Case passen


----------



## kollesopp (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler (Intel 1156) ?*

Du kannst den Scythe Mugen 2 nehmen.Der ist für unter 35 Euro zu haben und amit könntest du den 760 auch problemlos ocen.


----------



## Headshot-97 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler (Intel 1156) ?*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort aber was hälst du von dem prolimatech megahalems ?
Gruß Headshot-97


----------



## Ossiracer (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler (Intel 1156) ?*

der megahalems is ned schlecht... aber du musst dir da dann noch nen lüfter kaufen...
nimm den i5 750, hau noch 2GB Ram drauf und n Mugen2

Außerdem sind wir ned es Caseking Team C:


----------



## R4Z3R (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler (Intel 1156) ?*

Ja der Mugen 2 ist ziemlich gut. Aber der i5 750 reicht locker und du sparst geld , die ich wie Ossiracer schon sagte in Ram stecken würde.


----------



## Headshot-97 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler (Intel 1156) ?*

danke für den Tipp aber hat jemand ne ahnung ob der scythe auch in den nzxt Hades passt ?


----------



## Star_KillA (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler (Intel 1156) ?*

Das Teil ist nicht so groß , das wird schon passen.


----------



## R4Z3R (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler (Intel 1156) ?*

ja wird gehen da ist der megahalem schon viel größer und vorallem schwerer.


----------



## Headshot-97 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler (Intel 1156) ?*

Sehr gut danke aber brauch ich noch ein/zwei lüfter oder reicht ein ordentlicher airflow?


----------



## Kaktus (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler (Intel 1156) ?*

Der Megahalem ist genauso hoch wie der Mugen 2 und zudem leichter.


----------



## Headshot-97 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler (Intel 1156) ?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Der Megahalem ist genauso hoch wie der Mugen 2 und zudem leichter.



ja aber ich frage ob ich noch ein/zwei lüfter brauch

Gruß Headshot-97


----------



## Star_KillA (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler (Intel 1156) ?*

Beim Megahalems ja beim Mugen nicht. Der Mugen ist aber mit Lüfter 20 € billiger


----------



## Headshot-97 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler (Intel 1156) ?*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Beim Megahalems ja beim Mugen nicht. Der Mugen ist aber mit Lüfter 20 € billiger



gut okay danke 

BTW hat jemand ne Ahnung ob mann den seitenteillüfter beim NZXT austauschen kann?


----------



## R4Z3R (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler (Intel 1156) ?*

@Kaktus ok hast recht aber ich hatte irgendwo mal gelesen der megahalem wiegt 1.1 KG . Vllt auch mit lüftern ich weiß nicht . sry für falsche angaben .


----------



## Headshot-97 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler (Intel 1156) ?*

Weiß zufällig jemand ob man den Lüfter im NZXT Hades ausbauen kann ???


----------



## R4Z3R (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler (Intel 1156) ?*

Bestimmt aber bin mir nicht sicher da ich das Gehäuse nicht kenner. Aber man kann alles wenn man es nur will


----------



## Headshot-97 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler (Intel 1156) ?*



R4Z3R schrieb:


> Bestimmt aber bin mir nicht sicher da ich das Gehäuse nicht kenner. Aber man kann alles wenn man es nur will



Ganz deiner Meinung
Zum Gehäuse :Caseking.de » Gehäuse » NZXT » NZXT Hades Midi-Tower - black 

Gruß Headshot-97


----------



## Headshot-97 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler (Intel 1156) ?*

Achja würde mir jemand AMD statt Intel empfehlen und wenn ja warum ?


----------



## R4Z3R (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler (Intel 1156) ?*

Also sieht eigentlich so aus als könnte man es , ich habe auch ein NZXT bloß das LEXA und bei mir kann man es wechseln.

Amd oder Intel eine sehr häufige frage , im endeffekt ist es deine Entscheidung also wenn du hilfe zur entscheidung brauchst guck in den Foren da findest du was. 
Aber Momentan ist AMd Preis-Leistungstechnisch Intel überlegen.


----------



## Headshot-97 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler (Intel 1156) ?*

Bloß (hahahha)
naja trotzdem danke für deine bemühungen


----------



## R4Z3R (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler (Intel 1156) ?*

Kein problem aber wieso sollte man den die Lüfter nihct Tauschen können ? das wäre ja voll der mist.


----------



## Headshot-97 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler (Intel 1156) ?*

Mist ja aber manchma sind se schon verschraubt


----------



## R4Z3R (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler (Intel 1156) ?*

die haben meistens sollche pins und auch wenn da schrauben sind man nehme einen schraubenzieher und schon ist die sache geklärt.


----------



## Headshot-97 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler (Intel 1156) ?*

Okay getoppt^^


----------



## Headshot-97 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler (Intel 1156) ?*

Ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ich denke meinAlternativ System würde so aussehen :
1x AMD Phenomen II 955 Black Edition (4x 3,2Mhz)
1x ASUS M4A89TD PRO/USB3
1x NZXT Hades Midi-Tower
1x Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 5850 (1024MB GDDR5)
1x NZXT Sentry
1x AXP Simple Power 600 Watt

was hälst du davon ?

Edit:Mit einem CPU-Kühler bei dem ich mir noch nicht so sicher bin


----------



## SiQ (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler (Intel 1156) ?*



Headshot-97 schrieb:


> Achja würde mir jemand AMD statt Intel empfehlen und wenn ja warum ?


Intel finde ich besser. Aber der 760 ist quatsch! Hol dir den 750 und tackte ihn auf 760 Niveau.


----------



## Headshot-97 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler (Intel 1156) ?*

Warum ?
i5 750 ca. 180€ (2,66mhz)
15 760 ca. 185€ (2,80mhz)


----------



## R4Z3R (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler (Intel 1156) ?*

ICh finde AMD momentan etwas besser, nur ist der i5-750 oft besser als der 955 aber das ist sowieso minimal, bloß hat AMD mit dem AM3 mehr zukunft, Wenn du vllt x6 brauchst oder Bulldozer später.
Deine Entscheidung.

GHz


----------



## Headshot-97 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler (Intel 1156) ?*

Ja ich hab grad ein bisschen gesurft und tendiere jetzt zu AMD da ich für 30€ weniger 4x 3,2 Mhz krieg


----------



## R4Z3R (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler (Intel 1156) ?*

ja auch gute Entscheidung dank AM3 .
Es gibt natürlich viele die Intel bevorzugen und so aber so groß ist der Unterschied auch nihct . 
naja geh jetzt zum Kung fu training .bb


----------



## SiQ (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler (Intel 1156) ?*

Ist der schon draußen? Wenn nicht wird der Preis vom 750 sinken und du kannst ihn ja zu nem 760 selbermachen (OCen eben )
Und die 3,2 Ghz sagen nichts, da Intel eine bessere pro Mhz-Leistung hat, sprich: der i5 (2.67Ghz) von Intel ist (ca) genauso schnell wie der 955(3.2Ghz) von AMD. Es gibt bei beiden Hersteller Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## R4Z3R (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler (Intel 1156) ?*

nein ich meine ja für später mal ( also wenn du den Bulldozer meintest )


----------



## Ossiracer (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler (Intel 1156) ?*

Die sentry brauchtst au ned unbedingt... kannst die paar lüfter au übers mobo regeln... sieht aber besser aus wenn ned ganz so viele kabel rumhängen...
deine entscheidung

aber nimm in jedem fall n gutes netzteil und 4GB ram


----------



## Headshot-97 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler (Intel 1156) ?*

Sorry pc abgeschmiert


----------



## Headshot-97 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler (Intel 1156) ?*

Naja was für ein Netzteil empfehlt ihr mir aber nicht zu teuer


----------



## Chimera (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler (Intel 1156) ?*

Ein qualitativ hochwertiges  Sei es nun Be Quiet, Cougar, Enermax, Corsair, Coolermaster, Seasonic,   etc. . Mein Rat: Finger weg von so No Name Zeugs mit reinen Fantasieangaben drauf  Hatte ich ganz am Anfang auch mal, da fand ich ein 600W XY Netzteil für gerade mal € 50.-. Naja, nach dem ersten Mal zocken wusst ich auch warum es so billig war: Spannungseinbrüche im grossen Masse. Hab dann mal auf ein Be Quiet E7 500W gewechselt und seither meine Ruhe. Ist sehr leise, Spannungen brechen nicht ein und sie wird auch mit meiner Graka locker fertig. Das Be Quiet L7 530W gäbe es für etwas um die € 60.- und da hast du massenhaft Anschlüsse, also sicher keinen Mangel.


----------



## Headshot-97 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler (Intel 1156) ?*



Chimera schrieb:


> Ein qualitativ hochwertiges  Sei es nun Be Quiet, Cougar, Enermax, Corsair, Coolermaster, Seasonic,   etc. . Mein Rat: Finger weg von so No Name Zeugs mit reinen Fantasieangaben drauf  Hatte ich ganz am Anfang auch mal, da fand ich ein 600W XY Netzteil für gerade mal € 50.-. Naja, nach dem ersten Mal zocken wusst ich auch warum es so billig war: Spannungseinbrüche im grossen Masse. Hab dann mal auf ein Be Quiet E7 500W gewechselt und seither meine Ruhe. Ist sehr leise, Spannungen brechen nicht ein und sie wird auch mit meiner Graka locker fertig. Das Be Quiet L7 530W gäbe es für etwas um die € 60.- und da hast du massenhaft Anschlüsse, also sicher keinen Mangel.



Danke für die detaillierten Infos werde ich mir vielleicht auc besorgen sag mal weißt du zufällig ob dass netzteil 2x 12V anschlüsse hat wenn ja mit wie viel ampere ,wenn nicht np


----------



## Chimera (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler (Intel 1156) ?*

Das E7 500W hat 4 Schienen a 18A, das L7 530W hat 2 Schienen a 18A. Kannst sonst hier alle Daten sehen: Stromversorgung - leise und effiziente Netzteile - be quiet! Dark Power PRO & Straight Power.


----------



## Headshot-97 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler (Intel 1156) ?*

Danke du hast mir echt geholfen wenn ich dir helfen kann schreib ne mail @Schlittenhuhn@hotmail.com


----------



## Headshot-97 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler (Intel 1156) ?*

oder sag jetzt bescheid


----------



## Headshot-97 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Guter CPU-Kühler (Intel 1156) ?*

okay thx 2 ALL und bb


----------

